# Should I buy a diablo or a WRX.



## Rotasoda (Sep 11, 2004)

just messing around


----------



## EuroMk1s (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: Should I buy a diablo or a WRX. (Rotasoda)*


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: Should I buy a diablo or a WRX. (EuroMk1s)*


----------



## 20psirabbit (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: Should I buy a diablo or a WRX. (Rotasoda)*

that's a hilarious thread name


----------



## guygti22 (Oct 18, 2004)

its kinda obvious which one, lamborghini or wrx. i would rather have a VW GTI 1.8T, duhhhhhhhh


----------



## uberdiesel (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: (guygti22)*

only if you could get a Diesel Diablo


----------



## natrixGLI (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (uberdiesel)*

I would take the Subaru over the Diablo. Actually, I think if you can afford a diable, you can probably afford a WRX as a winter beater.
n8


----------



## Frog (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: Should I buy a diablo or a WRX. (Rotasoda)*


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: Should I buy a diablo or a WRX. (Frog)*








i 2nd


----------



## lazydog108 (May 18, 2004)

*Re: Should I buy a diablo or a WRX. (rossovr6)*

Go with the WRX!


----------



## Rotasoda (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: Should I buy a diablo or a WRX. (lazydog108)*

TTT


----------



## 1983jetta (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Should I buy a diablo or a WRX. (Rotasoda)*

Go with the R32 stage 3 turbo then you can beat both them!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 1999)

*Re: Should I buy a diablo or a WRX. (1983jetta)*

I say go w/an Outback.. that way you will be able to beat a Diablo... off-road.


----------

